# Oblivious



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

We all know that Vs play rough, but I'm not sure who Cash can thank for the cut on his eye - Penny or the fence. They were outside playing and chasing each other around with a couple of stops at the fence to keep the neighbor dogs in check. Cash came in and jumped in my lap and then I noticed blood on my arm, he seemed totally oblivious to the fact that his eye was bleeding. I'm guessing all Vs have a high threshold for pain?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh No poor Cash! I sure hope it looks worse than it is, because it looks pretty bad!!
Is it going to require a vet visit??? I hope you can just clean it and watch it heal up...
You have a really tough NUT there!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not planning on a vet visit (yet). I cleaned it with a clean cloth and warm water, but I don't really want to put anything on it since it's so close to his eye. We'll see how it looks in the morning. Right after I took that picture he got a major case of the zoomies and was running all over the place, so it's obviously not bothering him much.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It does look bad, poor Cash! I also would like to know about Vizsla's threshold for pain. When my boy cut his leg and chest tripping on a barbwire, I thought it was due to an adrenaline rush, he continued his hunting and birds pointing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never a dull minute with that boy.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Poor Cash! Well, really, poor you since it probably hurts more to look at him wondering if it hurts than it really hurts.  Good luck with the healing process!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor Cash!! Willie had a boo boo very close to his eye a couple of years ago. Took him in to the Vet, who gave me this stuff called Terramycin. It is an antibiotic ointment that's safe to use around the eyes, so if it gets any worse looking, ask your Vet about Terramycin. The instructions were to apply the ointment to the affected area three times daily. Could not read the instructions on the actual tube because they weren't in English. Apparently it is made in Belgium. It did the trick for Willie's boo boo. Hope Cash heals quickly!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess when you're down a leg, a little thing like a cut on your eye is really no big deal.  He's scabby this morning, but still doesn't seem bothered by it at all - but last night he was in rare form. He had crazy energy last night, running all around and wrestling. They had been running around the backyard and in the house most of the evening, but when it was time to come in for the night Cash was still crazy. He spent at least an hour trying to mount Penny - he's done that here and there, but last night he was relentless chasing her around. I've never seen a fixed male so determined before - I don't know if it was just because he had too much excess energy or what. Has anyone else had their fixed male dog chase around a fixed female dog like that?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm - does this scabby eye look familiar?? Same cut on the same eye, but the mystery of where it came from is solved. Cash is cutting it on the fence while he's getting taunted by the dogs next door. Poor Penny gets unfairly blamed for a lot of things around here - I need to cut her some slack! Time to do some more work on the fence to keep Cash off of it.


----------

